# From Tokyo to USC or UCLA



## jenovard

Hey all. This is Jonathan. I'm a commercial video/stills producer based in Tokyo. I run a production company along with my partners: BENTO LABS

I'm hoping to get a Masters in Producing at the Peter Stark Producing Program or UCLA's Producer's Program from Fall 2022 (fingers crossed) and then return to Tokyo and start a Science Fiction/Science Fiction Horror Film/TV production company. My dream would be to make this generation's _Alien_.

I was just perusing the site and seeing the different helpful threads. Happy to join the community. Drop me a line if you happen to pass through Tokyo in the future.

Cheers


----------



## Margu

Hi @jenovard,
I'd love to visit Tokyo. Actually I'm planning a trip for the next spring.
Out of curiosity, why would you apply for a Production Master if you're already a Producer? Isn't working the best way to learn the job?

Best


----------



## jenovard

Margu said:


> Hi @jenovard,
> I'd love to visit Tokyo. Actually I'm planning a trip for the next spring.
> Out of curiosity, why would you apply for a Production Master if you're already a Producer? Isn't working the best way to learn the job?
> 
> Best


Hey @Margu 
Sorry, I missed this comment. It's actually a really good question. I work as a commercial producer, but really closer to a line producer. So I'm good at managing money, locations, crew etc. But film production's scope is a lot further than that. Developing stories, pitching to studios/streamers, distribution, marketing. I could probably go to LA and find a job at a production company but you learn things in a random order and pace. That's how I learned commercial production, having come to it from Graphic/CG design. I want a more concentrated and guided experience this time and I think the stakes are a bit higher. There's more to it than that but that would be the start of my thoughts on that.


----------



## Margu

jenovard said:


> Hey @Margu
> Sorry, I missed this comment. It's actually a really good question. I work as a commercial producer, but really closer to a line producer. So I'm good at managing money, locations, crew etc. But film production's scope is a lot further than that. Developing stories, pitching to studios/streamers, distribution, marketing. I could probably go to LA and find a job at a production company but you learn things in a random order and pace. That's how I learned commercial production, having come to it from Graphic/CG design. I want a more concentrated and guided experience this time and I think the stakes are a bit higher. There's more to it than that but that would be the start of my thoughts on that.


Thank you @jenovard for your answer.
I always thought learning on the job is much faster and it gives you the hands on experience you need, but as you say, and I agree, you get to do things linked to the needs of your employer, and that so you learn everything randomly.
Meanwhile Japan borders are still closed and I won't be able to travel there the next spring, just to let you know I envy you 

Good luck with the applications!


----------



## jenovard

Margu said:


> Thank you @jenovard for your answer.
> I always thought learning on the job is much faster and it gives you the hands on experience you need, but as you say, and I agree, you get to do things linked to the needs of your employer, and that so you learn everything randomly.
> Meanwhile Japan borders are still closed and I won't be able to travel there the next spring, just to let you know I envy you
> 
> Good luck with the applications!


@Margu I do a lot of location scouting around Japan so I know a lot of cool places. If you come don't hesitate to reach out. My Instagram is @jonathanrichardealey

I've heard that borders should start opening up from late November. I think by spring tourists will be able to come to Japan. It's an amazing country. There are cultural points about living here that can be frustrating, but overall I've had a really positive experience. I want to keep living here and split my time between Tokyo and LA. I'm working on permanent residency now.


----------



## jenovard

If I didn't get into the school I would probably go to LA anyway and find work at a production company. There are probably many routes to our goals. But I know in my case I have a very technical and academic interest in film and the business of filmmaking and I always feel better with instruction. Like even when I cook I stick pretty strictly to the recipe and measure all the ingredients precisely. But just as some cooks love to improvise, some people would do better just going into the world and skipping school.


----------



## Margu

jenovard said:


> @Margu I do a lot of location scouting around Japan so I know a lot of cool places. If you come don't hesitate to reach out. My Instagram is @jonathanrichardealey
> 
> I've heard that borders should start opening up from late November. I think by spring tourists will be able to come to Japan. It's an amazing country. There are cultural points about living here that can be frustrating, but overall I've had a really positive experience. I want to keep living here and split my time between Tokyo and LA. I'm working on permanent residency now.


Wow you're giving me some real hope here, I'm reading everywhere there's still no plan for reopening, but since you live there I guess you have a better understanding of the situation. Leaving between LA and Tokyo must be the dream!
Thank you for the instagram, unfortunately I don't have an account, but I'll be sure to create one for the occasion and reach you out, least I can do is buying you a beer for the nice convesation. (Btw I'm on facebook and LinkedIn as Dennis Margutti)



jenovard said:


> If I didn't get into the school I would probably go to LA anyway and find work at a production company. There are probably many routes to our goals. But I know in my case I have a very technical and academic interest in film and the business of filmmaking and I always feel better with instruction. Like even when I cook I stick pretty strictly to the recipe and measure all the ingredients precisely. But just as some cooks love to improvise, some people would do better just going into the world and skipping school.


That's the way to go, there's never a single route for your goal, the problem is that we don't know the right one before taking it, sometimes happens they are all right. Maybe you'll find someone on the job who can teach you everything the way you like. 
I tend to stick to the recipe like you do, at least till I master it, so I understand you feeling. But getting out of the comfort zone is always a good choice, so I fully support your Idea of getting closer to LA.


----------

